# Big Lots 20% off coupon - 2/27 - 3/5 use



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Big Lots has a coupon valid from 2/27 - 3/5 on their website (also received in my Rewards email). Basically 20% off at certain dollar levels. 
$10 off $50, $20 off $100, and $40 off $200. Here's the link to the website coupon:

http://www.biglots.com/page/coupon-...ARCHINTOSAVINGS_COUPONCP_GETCOUPON_0_02262016


----------

